# Can you help me find a dress like this ?



## ladymakeover (Aug 29, 2008)

i LOVE THIS DRESS IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL , I JUST CANT FIND ANYTHING LIKE IT ..CAN ANY ONE HELP ME OUT ..


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 29, 2008)

It's looks like a high waisted skirt and ruffley shirt combo to me?! I'm in the UK but there are loads of places stocking those kind of things at the minute.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree it looks more like a two piece outfit. Even if it is a dress it would be easy to duplicate by using the items the above poster stated.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

yeh i agree, it deffo looks like a high wasted skirt and a ruffle top
try Topshop - Womens Clothing - Womens Fashion - Topshop its a UK store but im sure they ship all over


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 29, 2008)

try dillard's maybe?


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw a couple that looked just like that at Macy's today...I'll try to find a pic then I'll post it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2008)

Try Gap. They always have stuff like that.


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a skirt:
- Modern Apparel, Handbags, Shoes, and Accessories | Banana Republic
and a top:
- Frill Front Halter Top - Going Out - Tops - Topshop

Or there are one piece dresses:
-  WHITE CHIFFON RUFFLE BLACK PINSTRIPE HIGH WAIST DRESS @ Amiclubwear Clothing, Sexy Club Wear, Women's Party Wear, Sexy Clothes, Mini Dress, Evening Dress, Dresses Online Store
-  Alloy > MIXED MEDIA TANK DRESS > dresses > party


----------



## ladymakeover (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the help guys..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found a dress that looks kind of similar to that one on Rampage.com and Dillards.com..

there not the same dress but close enough i guess..


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 31, 2008)

I went to Macy's and there was a dress just like that!
It looks like a high waisted skirt but if you look carefully, a high waisted skirt would fall ON the waist, not above it. And hers is right above where it narrows. I really think its a dress. I seen many look alikes but the one at Macy's looked just like it. hth!


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 2, 2008)

It's by Black Halo. Heres their site that links you to other sites that carry their items: black halo
Neiman Marcus has it in the black and ruby top but not the white. Neiman Marcus - Fashion's premier designers, plus beauty's best brands
You can find it at this site from Canada: BLACK HALO Belted Bouquet Dress in Black & White


----------

